# Belgian Strong Ale



## starships (22/9/15)

Heya

Just wondering if anyone had a solid Belgian Strong ale recipe.

I understand there is a bunch out there just wanted one that was worth making and didnt want to wait a year for it to be an epic fail..

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Tex N Oz (22/9/15)

I've been following this..

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/60590-belgian-tripleipa-recipe/


----------



## lael (22/9/15)

what style of Golden Strong are you after?


----------



## manticle (22/9/15)

What method?

AG, extract, partial, kit?


----------



## kaiserben (22/9/15)

I'm about to attempt a Quad. (All grain, using a recipe I cobbled together in an attempt to brew something like a De Struise Pannepot). 

Will follow this thread for any tidbits of info.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/9/15)

Recipe, KB?


----------



## AJS2154 (22/9/15)

Hi Ben,

One of the brewing books I have is _Modern Homebrew Recipes_ by Gordon Strong. I have made quite a few recipes from this book, and am yet to find a bad one.

Last night I was flicking through Strong's text and my other go-to, _Brewing Classic Styles_, and came across my next brewing masterpiece......Belgian Dark Strong by Gordon Strong. I will make this in the next few weeks.

Zainasheff also has a Belgian Golden Strong Ale in his book. I am sure that is also a winner.

I wouldn't want to reporduce either recipe on here, but if you would like a copy of one, or both of the recipes, send me your email address via PM and I will make sure you get a copy.

All the best, Anthony


----------



## kaiserben (22/9/15)

[SIZE=14.6667px]I may have tweaked it further in BeerSmith, but would be only very minor changes.

My system is a Grainfather and I've lowered the batch size and efficiency to reflect the larger than normal brew. 

_Recipe: Pannepot Clone 1_[/SIZE]_[SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]TYPE: All Grain[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS---[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Batch: 21.00 l[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px](8.2kg grains, and 0.8kg Candi Sugar). [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Predicted OG: 1.094 SG [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Predicted FG: 1.019 SG [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Est ABV: 9.9 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]SRM: 45.1 EBC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]IBU: 24.6 IBUs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]EE%: 69.00 % (I'd usually get 76% on a regular sized brew) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Boil Length: 90 Mins[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS---[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=14.6667px]TBC[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]---MASH INGREDIENTS------MASH PH:5.40 ---[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Amt[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Name[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Type[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]#[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]%/IBU [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]7.47 kg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px](Belg) Pilsen (Dingemans) (3.2 EBC)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Grain[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]1[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]82.8 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]0.41 kg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Grain[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]2[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]4.5 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]0.13 kg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Carafa I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Grain[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]3[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]1.5 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]0.09 kg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Grain[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]4[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]1.0 % [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]0.09 kg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Chocolate (Dingemans) (669.8 EBC)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Grain[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]5[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]1.0 % [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]---MASH STEPS---[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=14.6667px]54C for 25 mins[/SIZE]
63C for 15 mins _
_68C for 75 mins_
_[SIZE=14.6667px]72C for 20 mins[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]76C for 10 mins (Mash Out)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]---SPARGE PROCESS---[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Fly sparge with [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]6.92[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] l water at 78.0 C [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]---BOIL PROCESS---[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.083 SG[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Est OG: 1.095 SG[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]0.80 kg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Sugar[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]6[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]9.1 % (adding 10 mins from flame out?) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]38.00 g[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Bramling Cross [6.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Hop[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]7[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]18.8 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]20.00 g[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Hallertauer Mittelfrueh 2014 [4.00 %] -[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Hop[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]8[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]6.2 IBUs (I'd have to check BeerSmith but I think this is an @ 15 min addition)[/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=14.6667px]1.00 Items[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]0.25 tsp[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]30.00 g[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 2.0 mins) [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]4.00 g[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Coriander Seed (Boil 2.0 mins) [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]3.00 g[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Massis Banda ([/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Nutmeg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]) (Boil 2.0 mins)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]3.00 g[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Thyme (Boil 2.0 mins) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]1.00 Items[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Cinnamon Stick (Boil 2.0 mins) [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=14.6667px]2.0 pkg[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL/Fermentis #T-58[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Yeast [/SIZE]_
_[SIZE=14.6667px]Aiming for 2.6-2.7 Volumes CO2 Bottle (partially because Pannepot isn't massively carbed like other Quads, and also because I've only got regular glass longneck bottles). [/SIZE]_


----------



## kaiserben (22/9/15)

I did quite a bit of research to get to the above recipe.

I also plan on bulk ageing it in stainless for a few months before bottling.


----------



## AJS2154 (22/9/15)

Wow!! Thant looks like a wonderful recipe. I am really interested to see how it turns out.

I suspect all these recipes will will be best with some serious time under their belt. Will you put it in a cornie, then transfer to bottles? What length of conditioning are you planning?


----------



## Dave70 (22/9/15)

Grab a copy of this. Great inspiration if you're into Belgians.
See how the monks roll.


----------



## starships (22/9/15)

lael said:


> what style of Golden Strong are you after?


Probably aiming for a chimay blue... But would rather try something that's been successful


----------



## starships (22/9/15)

kaiserben said:


> I did quite a bit of research to get to the above recipe.
> 
> I also plan on bulk ageing it in stainless for a few months before bottling.


Thanks mate!! Definitely is in the detail I was after

I biab so just gotta figure out how to fit that grain bill in without losing too much efficiency...


----------



## Black n Tan (22/9/15)

There are some great clones on this site and I highly recommend brewing a few. 

http://www.candisyrup.com/recipes.html


----------



## starships (22/9/15)

AJS2154 said:


> Wow!! Thant looks like a wonderful recipe. I am really interested to see how it turns out.
> 
> I suspect all these recipes will will be best with some serious time under their belt. Will you put it in a cornie, then transfer to bottles? What length of conditioning are you planning?


Yea that's what I was thinking, to keg and then bottle.. Try and keep it as clean as possible, and not to screw up the carb levels of stores for ages..


----------



## kaiserben (22/9/15)

I've only got a stainless fermenter, hdpe fermenters or glass bottles. So I'm thinking ferment in hdpe. Secondary/age in stainless fermenter for 3 months? Then bottle and leave for 6 more months?

Would appreciate some advice on this.


----------



## lael (22/9/15)

Black n Tan said:


> There are some great clones on this site and I highly recommend brewing a few.
> 
> http://www.candisyrup.com/recipes.html


Yeah I was going to suggest them as well. If you like Quads - the Pious Westvleteren XII recipe on homebrewtalk is fantastic. 

What type of stainless? I would just go stainless the whole way. I didn't remove from primary - took up to around 2 months in the fermenter and then bottled after cold crashing.


----------



## kaiserben (22/9/15)

Mine's a Mangrove Jack's SS fermenter. 

It'd be a lot easier doing it your way, lael. No issues with leaving on the cake for 2 months?


----------



## kaiserben (22/9/15)

I was half-thinking some bulk ageing would be of benefit. So my 3 months in secondary is about as long as I'm prepared to lose my stainless fermenter for. Ideally I'd leave it for 6-12 months before bottling.

EDIT: and will likely buy a fresh, high ABV yeast for bottle priming.

But if I can go from extended primary to bottle without it affecting the final beer I'd much prefer to do it that way.


----------



## kaiserben (23/9/15)

Post #21 from this link contains some amazing info. (including different methods when approaching a Strong Belgian Ale).


----------



## lael (23/9/15)

wow - good summary of the thread. The original thread is the one I used for my Westy12 clone. It's tasting great now.


----------



## starships (23/9/15)

Thanks for that link, so much info


----------

